# WTB bulbs or Light fixture



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

I need some pc light bulbs for my 36" pc light fixture or if any one has a 36" T5 fixture that are selling please let me know! The pc fixture is straight pin! Also looking for some plant substrate!

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like gonna have to order them!


----------

